# المنتدى منتدى الكابلات Cables Section قسم منتجات (DITS Production)  OTG Usb disk plugin cable

## mohamed73



----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## zorkal1982

kay tba3 hna a lakhot الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

